# North London



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Anything happening in the North London (and surrounding counties) in the near future - I haven't recieved my members pack yet and dont know any of the regional reps or things going on.

Anyone help?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk , there is a rep map there to find out which rep is local to you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT51MON said:


> Anything happening in the North London (and surrounding counties) in the near future - I haven't recieved my members pack yet and dont know any of the regional reps or things going on.
> 
> Anyone help?


A possibility for you Simon - Tomorrow night:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=86239


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We have attempted a meet at Alexandra Palace last Dec and it was successful but the weather was awful. Now that global warming has made things better this year we should try once more. Let me know if there is interest.....


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn it, I would have come along, but have only just picked up this thread (I know that stretch of the A41 really well) and its only 35 / 40 mins from me! - how do I keep up to date?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT51MON said:


> Damn it, I would have come along, but have only just picked up this thread (I know that stretch of the A41 really well) and its only 35 / 40 mins from me! - how do I keep up to date?


Keep checking back on here occasionally or here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/phpEventCalendar/index.php

We try to have one Bucks meet a month - lately they've all been at the beginning of the month.

I'm sure you could still make it tonight :wink:


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Wish I could - should be working now but getting districted! I will defo be at the next one!

I will keep in touch!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ha,i went to the Alexandra Palace meet,was cold,but 15 turned out,not bad for december,anyway im defo up for a meet there again,lets do it asap...


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in, when did you ahev in mind?


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

well we have a bank hoilday coming up this weekend..someone want to post it up, maybe Alexandra Palace lunch time monday,then some could go on to the bristol meet later that night. tell me what yous think


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds good - count me in! 8)


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

im in!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ha thats 3 of us... so do you want me to post this meet up for monday!!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't make Monday, sorry. I'll be at a birthday party for 3 year old twins and I'll be dressed as a cowboy!!

How scary is that....????  :lol:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ha what about sunday,say for 2pm. what do you guys think,need to get this posted up,if we want anyone to come :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No can't do Sunday either....off to Thruxton to watch the BTCC. Full corporate hospitality too!!


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah get it posted up..... whatever that means! :roll:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

well check the event section, here!!! under alex/place meet this monday...and put you name down


----------

